# 72v with Advanced 8 or 9in motor



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

What kind of motor and what dia.? Why do you want to stay at 72V? With the information so far I can’t see enough noticeable difference if you stay at 72V to make it worth the time and money. I am running the old standard Advance DC nine inch at 144 volts and a 500amp Curtis. Some of the hills I tackle around here takes every bit of what this setup has. Even if you bumped it up another 100 amps I don’t think you will see a great big difference. If you are willing to go a larger motor and controller I would suggest going at least 120V if not the max unless you have weight or volume constraints. An over speed sensor is a must.


----------



## cbaker (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks, that's what I'm trying to get informed about. I have a Miles low speed vehicle with these components already installed. I would like to meet the medium speed classification we have here in TN. Actually it works fine as is on flats and downhill, but hill climbing is dismal. I had hoped to utilize as many of the current features as possible, but that might not be doable. I am planning to change out the transmission next week with one that would enable me to take care of flats and downhill even better than now, but this ev thing is new to me and I'm just trying to get some input from the folks that have already done it. I was hoping that doubling the hp might help on uphill climbs, but at 72v it might not help enough to justify the expense. I really appreciate your input!
Thanks again.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I was just about to log out cause the lady of the house is giving me evil looks that say get up and do something constructive and then your reply popped up. I can’t seem to convince her that this is constructive. Anyhow my first thought upon reading about your vehicle was instead of tearing it up and trying to change it was to take the money and time you would spend on the Miles and start looking for nice donor and slowly build a car that meets your wants and needs. Just a thought.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Just took a quick look at the Miles car. It is a nice looking little car but I still think if you are going to the trouble of changing out transmissions, new motors and the like why not on a different car.


----------



## cbaker (Jun 5, 2012)

Don't let me get you in any trouble with that lady!
I've been trying to move in the ev direction for the past year or so. No one around here is interested, and I'm challenged with mechanic skills. I picked this up on a fluke at a cheap price, and found a transmission that should just drop in for $200. The conversion kits I saw usually were for vw's and chevy s10's. This is so close to my needs that I can probably struggle through. The mechanic that takes care of my other vehicles is interested and willing, but not experienced with ev's. I was hoping that this could be the doner vehicle, with some minor work. Just a little better up hill performance would suit my needs just fine, and it's already light and arranged for batteries, etc. I don't trade vehicles often, and could easily use this one to work and back for 10 years. I still am able to work occasionally as a musician and need to haul an amp and guitar so the layout of this vehicle are perfect. 
I can't believe you're in Ark. Are there many ev'rs there?
Thanks again


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Don’t worry about my wife. After forty two years and counting I have just about covered all the basis when it comes to getting into trouble. I feel your frustration when it comes to getting others to take an interest in what you are doing much less understand. Other than a few hybrids I am the only EV in a 70 mile range. The only time I got any halfway serious inquiries was when gas got up to $4 a gal. Now everybody pretty much ignores me.You said you want to replace the ten horse DC motor. The Miles I read about says it has a three phase AC motor. If that is so you could see some differences. Like you will loose regen that helps with breaking so will the breaks alone be enough to stop the vehicle? A DC motor could be harder on the driveline so will the driveline be strong enough? Not knowing enough about the car it is near impossible to say what should and shouldn’t be done so I would suggest if you do not have a repair manual that you find one and familiarize yourself with this car as much as you can. Learn everything you can about the motor and drive train in the car. I still think a different donor car and start from there would be best because it can take any where from weeks to months to do a conversion depending on your skill level and ambition so your car could be down for quite a while. Or as was suggested on another thread similar to this one look for an existing EV for sale. Buying a used conversion could be tricky though. So now that I have told you a whole bunch of nothing tell me why it is hard to believe I am in Arkansas. There are eleven EV’s in Arkansas according to the EV album. I have met three of them and corresponded with a couple others. I know this is more for chit chat but what kind of guitar/s do you have? I have had several guitars over the years but only have two now. A Fender Jaguar that I restored in the 80’s and a 1956 Guild electric that my parents bought new for me when I was nine years old.


----------



## cbaker (Jun 5, 2012)

Forty years! You must be doing something right.We'll have out 29th anniversay this month, so you've got me beat. My vehicle is the one before the ac motor, so the one I have is dc already. Nothing against Ark. It's just that there seems to be no interest in this area. I have seen activity in east TN, and North Carolina. Mostly it seems to be popular in the coastal regions and more populated areas. I have too many guitars, but I'll give you $100 for that Guild if you have a case with it. I've been lucky enough to make a living with guitar for over 30 years. I teach at a small music shop I own, and have been adjunct with the local universites for over 20 years. I have about a dozen personal guitars, but my favorite is a strat. I had a 60's jazzmaster as my first electric, but I traded it in the 70's for a washburn falcon. I got $200 on trade. I saw one that looked just like it in Gruhn's about 10 years ago for 5 grand. I had convinced myself the washburn would make me better, instead of just practicing. I've learned that lesson more than once I'm afraid. I'm trying to get more informed about my Miles. There isn't a lot of support from the manufacturer, and no one locally, so I'm on my on. I'm going to just go slow and do a little here and there. If I get the tranny trade out next week, I might be able to get enough momentum going down hill to make it up the next one, we'll see. Thanks for your input, and tell everbody in Arkansas I said hi!


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

I keep thinking about electric car projects most of the time. I am trying to get my finical house in order so I can afford to swap out my existing DC motor for an AC. That got me thinking about your little car and it came to me that an AC motor would be a good upgrade. I am waiting to see what the HPEV’s AC 51 is going to be like. The AC 50 or even 35 might be the thing for you. If someone happens along on this thread give your thoughts. They have to be as good or better than my ramblings.


----------



## alvin (Jul 26, 2008)

cbaker

On the wikipedia it says that the 72 volt version is electronically speed-limited to 25 MPH except in Wash. state and Minnesota where it is limited to 35 MPH.


Maybe it can be limited to the 40 MPH that you want.

I don't know off hand where to find out but that info might be out there.

Alvin


----------



## cbaker (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks Avin. Here in Tennessee we have a medium speed classification. I go over 30 pretty easily now on the flats and downhill I've had it up to 45. It might be possible to reprogram the controller, but I'll have to find someone more informed about that. They actually gave me medium speed tags when I told them about the vehicle. That allows me to travel on roads posted at 45 mph or less. I'm not supposed to exceed 40, which is fine for my travel to work and back. I would just like to not hold up traffic too much going uphill. The roads are curvey and it's sometimes difficult for people to pass me safely.
Thanks again


----------



## frog (Sep 8, 2016)

*Re: 72v with Advanced 6+ inch motor*

I have a 2007 ZENN lsv with a 72 volt DC motor.
The car now accelerates strongly to 12mph, but will not go faster.
The motor died so I have replaced it.
I have also replaced the controller, and the tack sending unit

The GE diagnostic program says that all systems are good but nothing changes!
I like this car a lot what can I do to make work like it did for the first 9 years?

I need to find somebody that can teach me what to do.
My email address is <[email protected]>
Please help,
Howard Spruit


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

cbaker said:


> I would like to replace my 10 hp dc motor with and advanced 8 or 9 in model. I would rather stay at 72 volts. Would I see much of an advantage in hill climbing ablility? I won't be going over 40 mph.
> Should I plan on replacing my Curtis 1209 controller if I go with the larger motor? And what would be the advantage of getting the model with the speed sensor?
> Thanks


if you are going to upgrade with the intent of building a 'real' car.... you should move up to either a 8" or Warp9. Then, 96v is the absolute minimum for decent performance, you might as well bump up to 120v. This will require a new controller and a charger re-programming..... curtis 1221c controller on the cheap side, or zilla, or something else in the 600amp+ range for real drivability.


----------

